# Wood for a birdhouse (unfinished inside)?



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

I’m building my 1st birdhouse in the next month or so. Read in a birdhouse book that the outside should be finished with an exterior paint but the inside should be left unfinished for the health of the birds. What would be a good ¾” wood to use for this purpose that would resist warping? Ply? If ply is used it says to seal all cut edges. Which would be ok since none would be on the interior. Also it would be better if it’s something that was easy to get (HD / Lowes)…

Also, I plan on using mini siding and roof shingles. So grain / knots are not an issue as they will be covered. 

Thanks!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I always find plywood delaminates over time so I use cedar


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I would also go with Western red cedar for the resistance it has to rot. You could then stain or paint the exterior, or leave it to age naturally to grey. If staining, my choice would be cedar oil. It colours the wood to close to natural cedar, but holds off the greying due to weathering.
I would avoid yellow cedar for this application, because it is somewhat toxic.
Gerry

PS: Another advantage to red cedar is that it splits easily, so if you wanted to split out mini shakes, for a shake roof look, it is easy to do, and probably just as quick as sawing.

Gerry


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Cypress and white oak are good choices and there's no need to finish them.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

Another vote here for Western Red Cedar. I use it exclusively for my birdhouses and feeders for sale at craft shows. This one has been in the yard for about 7 years; this was taken at about 5 years.


----------

